# No ATV



## possum235

What's up with the county putting up these signs  money would be better spent on some road repair Talbot County


----------



## PappyHoel

Is that a real sign?  Looks like some busy body put it up?


----------



## possum235

These signs are being put up in Talbot county


----------



## kmckinnie

Looks real. Why has no one not shot it yet.


----------



## kmckinnie

Guess someone had enough of the ATV s running side the roads.


----------



## possum235

*Talbot county*

These signs are being put up in Talbot county


----------



## possum235

Just started putting them up this week


----------



## PappyHoel

Is that a high traffic metro area where there's a threat to safety?  Sounds like a busy body on the county commission.


----------



## Grub Master

Is it to keep ATVs off the streets, where they don't belong? 
While they are at it they need to keep other non-licened and non-insured vehicles off the street. Mopeds should be banned as well.


----------



## 01Foreman400

kmckinnie said:


> Looks real. Why has no one not shot it yet.



They must have put it up that morning.


----------



## Last Minute

Are those on 80?


----------



## possum235

I know they are on Poplar trace crossing hwy 80


----------



## antharper

kmckinnie said:


> Looks real. Why has no one not shot it yet.



It's definitely not in Coffee co where I'm from !


----------



## thc_clubPres

need to fine the crackheads burning stolen vehicles on hunting leases in talbot


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

The Collective "We" of the Hunting Community are our own worst enemies !


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

possum235 said:


> I know they are on Poplar trace crossing hwy 80



At the crossing or where? We hunt to the south of the crossing a couple miles


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

GaBuckSlammer said:


> At the crossing or where? We hunt to the south of the crossing a couple miles



The ones I saw started on Poplar Trace at Highway 80 where Hugh Oliver's home and air strip is and they are in areas where hunting camps seem to come onto the road at intervals for about - maybe - 5 or 6 miles.  There are well worn ATV/UTV tracks on the shoulder in the areas where the signs are posted.  I also noticed one or perhaps 2 poles that had been mounted before you get to Oliver's that did not have signs on them yet or that someone had perhaps removed.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

I saw them this past weekend when there. They seem to have really pegged the club entrances of Delta Hunting Club. Saw one or two at every gate. But saw when leaving a sign or two had gone missing.

They didnt post any down the road towards where our club is. But I'm sure if they are doing the area it will come sooner or later. 

A few years ago we were riding down the shoulder and one of our guys got on the pavement as a sheriff deputy was behind us. He stopped and talked to us all a while and just cut up laughing and joking around about stuff. before he left, he told us then to just make sure they stay off the pavement and he wouldn't have to be involved. Guess that poverty stricken county now is trying to find any way possible to generate some kind of income. It's not like it's that populated or that much traffic.


----------



## Stroker

I live in Bibb county and have been hunting Talbot for 25+ years, all within 5 miles of Popular Trace and hwy 208 junction. During that time I have made good friends with many of the local private land owners. Five or six years ago I started hearing complaints from them that these ATV trails on the county ROW and road shoulders were causing erosion and ditch problems which are costing the county extra money to maintain and repair, along with being unsightly to these local land owners. These same land owners are tired of finding deer remains, garbage bags full of deer guts, or hunting camp garbage thrown out on their road frontage after the weekend. I have personally witnessed hunters from metro Atlanta show up Friday night with  old tires, furniture or appliances then take a midnight ride and come back with a empty truck. Many Talbot land owners are putting pressure on county officials to regulate and tax the deer camps to help offset these increased maintenance cost, can't say I blame them.


----------



## thc_clubPres

what happened to the 'Welcome Hunters'  BBQ and breakfasts during the season that was a thank you for the influx of $$ in downtown Talbot.   now they want $1000 for a hunter enjoying his 2nd childhood zipping down the shoulder of hunting camp?


----------



## Katalee

maybe all this money hunters bring into the county just ain't worth the trouble anymore,  I hope this does not become a trend across the state.


----------



## joey1919

Talbot county has worse things to worry about.


----------



## Crakajak

joey1919 said:


> Talbot county has worse things to worry about.


Truff!


----------

